# Obsession with Glocks



## PhotonGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Some people as I've noticed tend to be overly obsessed with Glocks. I personally like the Glock, its a good gun, but its taking a bit far to say its the best gun for every situation, which believe it or not some people think that. While the Glock is high up on my list there are brands that I like better. So what's it with the obsession with Glocks?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 5, 2015)

They are simple. So you are.not trying to reinvent the wheel. So yes there are better guns but if you do not know why. Get a glock.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 5, 2015)

Glocks are Ugly, but they fire when the trigger is pulled.
Glocks are forgiving if you don't take care of them or keep them clean and they fire when the trigger is pulled.
Glocks are not real finicky about the type of ammunition, and they fire when the trigger is pulled.
Glocks are simple and easy to use and they fire when the trigger is pulled.
Glocks are tough and can get thrown around dropped in the dirt or sand and they fire when the trigger is pulled.
I am not a real fan of Glocks but I do own a couple. Why; "Because they fire when the trigger is pulled!!!"


----------



## MAist25 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^^ What that guy said... People love Glocks because they shoot. Sure they arent the prettiest gun in the world but nothing could be worse than pulling out your weapon in a life or death situation and having it not fire. Glocks are known for their reliability, and in my world that is a lot more important than how a gun looks. This is why people love them.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people as I've noticed tend to be overly obsessed with Glocks. I personally like the Glock, its a good gun, but its taking a bit far to say its the best gun for every situation, which believe it or not some people think that. While the Glock is high up on my list there are brands that I like better. So what's it with the obsession with Glocks?



I have no idea. Maybe you should go to some other forum, where people are actually saying these things, and ask them?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people as I've noticed tend to be overly obsessed with Glocks. I personally like the Glock, its a good gun, but its taking a bit far to say its the best gun for every situation, which believe it or not some people think that. While the Glock is high up on my list there are brands that I like better. So what's it with the obsession with Glocks?



Were you on GlockTalk by any chance?  Seriously, go hand out at SigForum or 1911Forum, you probably won't have an issue there.

Glocks are well thought of because they do what a gun needs to do, go bang when you pull the trigger and are more accurate than most shooters.  I'll be the first to say that other pistols have better ergonomics, but I'm pretty used to my Glocks at this point and don't really see a need to invest in whole new pistol set up.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't think it is actually true being ceramic, but those Glocks do show up in quite a few thriller novels that I have read. The usual thing where an assassin or a crazy has them to get through x-rays and customs. The Sig seems to be quite popular too.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Don't think it is actually true being ceramic, but those Glocks do show up in quite a few thriller novels that I have read. The usual thing where an assassin or a crazy has them to get through x-rays and customs. The Sig seems to be quite popular too.



Only in the books or movies do they get them through customs. That's an old urban myth from the 80s, that its easy to get Glocks through customs because they're plastic. Glocks are no easier to get through customs than anything else and a Glock is about 80 percent metal.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Glocks are not real finicky about the type of ammunition, and they fire when the trigger is pulled.


I do know a case of this guy who destroyed two Glocks with the ammo he was using. Glocks do tend to blow up with hot loads.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

MAist25 said:


> ^^^ What that guy said... People love Glocks because they shoot. Sure they arent the prettiest gun in the world but nothing could be worse than pulling out your weapon in a life or death situation and having it not fire. Glocks are known for their reliability, and in my world that is a lot more important than how a gun looks. This is why people love them.



Glocks are good, I never said otherwise. Its just that they're some people who think its the best gun for every and any situation and I think that's taking it a bit far. I've got a really good Glock and Im glad I've got it in my collection although I could've instead gotten a Kimber, if I wasn't also getting a Ruger. With that along with the price of the Glock, I was spending enough to buy a Kimber.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know a case of this guy who destroyed two Glocks with the ammo he was using. Glocks do tend to blow up with hot loads.


And that is why you use ammunition the weapon is rated for.
Glocks are not finicky with the different brands or types of ammunition. Loads that are higher rated than with the weapon can withstand will damage any firearm. Some manufacturers underrate their products to protect the manufacturer from the consumer who over loads the ammunition, some are rated properly.



			
				PhotonGuy said:
			
		

> Glocks are good, I never said otherwise. Its just that they're some people who think its the best gun for every and any situation and I think that's taking it a bit far.


I know people who are the same with Sigs, 1911s, and Rugers as well. ???
There is no one firearm that is the best in "every and any situation" and I believe in an intelligent conversation most all firearms educated persons would agree. Maybe they feel the Glock is the best overall for most situations.



			
				PhotonGuy said:
			
		

> I've got a really good Glock and Im glad I've got it in my collection although I could've instead gotten a Kimber, if I wasn't also getting a Ruger. With that along with the price of the Glock, I was spending enough to buy a Kimber.


Ok ???


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 6, 2015)

Danny T is right on the money.

Many firearms manufacturers have copied the Glock in some way, shape or form.

Glocks are in approx. 70% of the holsters of L.E. in the U.S.  I don't know specifically the % of foreign military and L.E. but it is quite high.  And there is a valid reason i.e. it works. 



PhotonGuy said:


> Glocks do tend to blow up with hot loads.



No, they don't.  Any firearm can be damaged if for example a handload is double charged.  But a Glock can handle +P+ all day long.  I've done it.  Col. Chuck Taylor, last I heard, had put over 450,000 rounds through the same G17.  And his claim is to only have cleaned it every 10K rounds on purpose. 

I'm heading towards my third decade of shooting and teaching people to shoot with Glock.  I rely on it as my duty and choose it as my off duty firearm.  That's about the highest recommendation I can offer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know a case of this guy who destroyed two Glocks with the ammo he was using. Glocks do tend to blow up with hot loads.



*I find that less than believable.*

I have glocks and other makes of firearms as well.  A Glock certainly would not be the best for every job because quite frankly some jobs require a handgun but if you can use a long gun that would always be the first choice.  In regards to malfunctions with my Glocks I have never even had a malfunction of any kind after thousands upon thousands of rounds in multiple handguns.  No stove pipes or anything which I have encountered with other makes.  Your friend probably did some thing very wrong to have that result or was trying to get that result or failed in realizing he had a problem.  Some people probably shouldn't own a firearm.

The reason people like Glocks is that they are simple, efficient and can take a lot of abuse.  No external doo hickeys getting in the way just adds to the reason to love them.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> A Glock certainly would not be the best for every job because quite frankly some jobs require a handgun but if you can use a long gun that would always be the first choice.



I think what you meant to say is quite frankly some jobs require a *long gun* but that if you can use a *handgun* the Glock would be *your* first choice.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

This guy basically explains the obsession with Glocks.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 6, 2015)

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in his explanation.  Nor would I put a lot of stock in his actual level of experience.  But as 'Dalton' stated...'Opinions vary'.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2015)

Ah yes the problem with typing fast and having to be out the door to teach.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 6, 2015)

My first handgun I purchased was a Glock 17 and it was primarily because of my LEO friends that swore by them.  I have since fired other guns that I like better, but my Glock was and is very reliable.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I do know a case of this guy who destroyed two Glocks with the ammo he was using. Glocks do tend to blow up with hot loads.



Utter tripe. 
And no doubt you won't have any more support for this ******** claim than the other idiocy you post. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Glocks are good, I never said otherwise. Its just that they're some people who think its the best gun for every and any situation and I think that's taking it a bit far. I've got a really good Glock and Im glad I've got it in my collection although I could've instead gotten a Kimber, if I wasn't also getting a Ruger. With that along with the price of the Glock, I was spending enough to buy a Kimber.


There are folks equally devoted to the 1911 or Sig or S&W...  People like what they like. They like what they're familiar with. They like what fits their needs. 

And Glocks go bang when you pull the trigger. Damn reliably. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Tell you PG, you take the Glock and l'll have a GPMG. Ooh, what a mess I could make lol


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Tell you PG, you take the Glock and l'll have a GPMG. Ooh, what a mess I could make lol



Forgot to quote. Hot lead baby


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> This guy basically explains the obsession with Glocks.



Well that was a waste of five minutes and fifty four seconds!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Utter tripe.
> And no doubt you won't have any more support for this ******** claim than the other idiocy you post.


Believe what you want.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Ok ???



So I would rather get a Kimber than a Glock but I couldn't afford one since I was also getting a Ruger.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Tell you PG, you take the Glock and l'll have a GPMG. Ooh, what a mess I could make lol



That wouldn't be fair.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well that was a waste of five minutes and fifty four seconds!



Thats a risk you take when you choose to watch a video.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

[QUOTE="jks9199, And Glocks go bang when you pull the trigger. Damn reliably.
[/QUOTE]
So does any gun that's in good working order. If that's all you're looking for save your money and get a Saturday night special.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Believe what you want.



I have a better idea. Provide support for your idiotic claims. Or, as usual, look like a giant tool.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So I would rather get a Kimber than a Glock but I couldn't afford one since I was also getting a Ruger.


Ok. ???


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So does any gun that's in good working order. If that's all you're looking for save your money and get a Saturday night special.



There's no need to bring in that kind of racist terminology into a discussion about firearms.  I strongly advise you to do a bit of research on the term "Saturday Night Special."

You're contradicting your self with the above statement.  Cheap, poorly-made handguns will always have a higher level of doubt when it comes to reliability.  Try feeding a zinc-alloy handgun with aggressively profiled hollowpoints, and you'll have a weapon that's almost guaranteed to jam, for example.  



I'm going to give you a dollar's worth of free advice...  Before you start a thread, you may want to do a bit of thinking about what people's reactions will be to that particular title.  Will it encourage civil or friendly discussion / debate?  Will it bring about criticism to your methods?  Even thinking for a minute, predicting what people's reactions may be, can help push your discussions towards the former, instead of the latter.  

This isn't just limited to the subject of firearms, but for every possible topic.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have a better idea. Provide support for your idiotic claims. Or, as usual, look like a giant tool.



I have nothing to prove to you. You can believe, see, or think whatever you want about me, it doesn't affect my life whatsoever.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Ok. ???



Just stating my preferences.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Grenadier said:


> There's no need to bring in that kind of racist terminology into a discussion about firearms.  I strongly advise you to do a bit of research on the term "Saturday Night Special."
> 
> You're contradicting your self with the above statement.  Cheap, poorly-made handguns will always have a higher level of doubt when it comes to reliability.  Try feeding a zinc-alloy handgun with aggressively profiled hollowpoints, and you'll have a weapon that's almost guaranteed to jam, for example.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware that "Saturday Night Special," had any racist connotations, I thought it simply meant a cheap handgun. Anyway, as I said in the earlier post, any gun that's in *good working order* will go bang when you pull the trigger. Other factors such as the accuracy of the weapon, ease of use, durability, what kinds and brands of ammo it can take, and if it will stay in good working order and keep going bang after repeated use are a different story. If all a person is looking for in a gun is whether or not it will go bang than there is no reason for them to spend lots of money on a good brand name firearm when they can get one for a much lower price that will to just that, although I think its foolish to look for just that when choosing a gun. 

I do think about what I post and I know that some of the stuff I post can be quite controversial and as for receiving negative criticism that is a risk I sometimes take but to me that doesn't really matter because I've learned not to get all worked up over what strangers say behind computer screens. As for this particular thread, Im not saying anybody here is like this but I've known people who have an almost religious obsession with Glocks and while I do think Glocks are good and reliable and definitely something I would recommend adding to your collection, Im not so narrow as to think they're the one and only choice. Im not saying anybody on this board is that narrow either but I've seen people like that.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I have nothing to prove to you. You can believe, see, or think whatever you want about me, it doesn't affect my life whatsoever.


 
So in honesty, this means you are once again posting unsupported and unsupportable nonsense.

I have an idea. Maybe in the future, you could include "Unsupportable tripe" as part of the subject line in your posts. That way nobody will open one, expecting to find something sensible inside.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've got a really good Glock and Im glad I've got it in my collection although I could've instead gotten a Kimber, if I wasn't also getting a Ruger. With that along with the price of the Glock, I was spending enough to buy a Kimber.





PhotonGuy said:


> So I would rather get a Kimber than a Glock but I couldn't afford one since I was also getting a Ruger.


So you wanted a Kimber but purchased the Glock, could have had a Kimber but purchased a Glock. "IF" you had not purchased a Ruger also you could have had a Kimber.

SO; You Purchased Something You DID NOT Want Which Prevented You Purchasing Something You Do Want! ???!!!
Hmm. Yeah..., Makes sense to me.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So in honesty, this means you are once again posting unsupported and unsupportable nonsense.
> 
> I have an idea. Maybe in the future, you could include "Unsupportable tripe" as part of the subject line in your posts. That way nobody will open one, expecting to find something sensible inside.




It's called deja moo...........


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

Danny T said:


> So you wanted a Kimber but purchased the Glock, could have had a Kimber but purchased a Glock. "IF" you had not purchased a Ruger also you could have had a Kimber.
> 
> SO; You Purchased Something You DID NOT Want Which Prevented You Purchasing Something You Do Want! ???!!!
> Hmm. Yeah..., Makes sense to me.



Actually the Ruger was my first choice. I personally prefer a Ruger over a Glock or a Kimber. As it was, at the time I was purchasing a Ruger which I had wanted for some time and I purchased the Glock as something extra since I also wanted a good semi auto. With the money I had I didn't have enough to purchase a Kimber after the purchase of the Ruger since Kimbers are a bit pricey, even by gun prices, so instead I got a Glock. You see a Kimber costs about as much as a Ruger and a Glock put together. However, at the time had I not purchased the Ruger I would've purchased a Kimber and not a Glock, but as I said the Ruger was my first choice so that is why I purchased that, and purchased a Glock with the money left over, instead of spending it all on just a Kimber.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So in honesty, this means you are once again posting unsupported and unsupportable nonsense.


If that's how you want to see my posts that's your choice.



Dirty Dog said:


> I have an idea. Maybe in the future, you could include "Unsupportable tripe" as part of the subject line in your posts. That way nobody will open one, expecting to find something sensible inside.



When you open a thread it doesn't mean you will read what you want to. The only way to be sure to not read stuff you don't want to in threads is to not open them in the first place. When you do open a post and read stuff you don't want to, such as unsupportable tripe, by opening the post that is a risk you take.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> When you open a thread it doesn't mean you will read what you want to. The only way to be sure to not read stuff you don't want to in threads is to not open them in the first place. When you do open a post and read stuff you don't want to, such as unsupportable tripe, by opening the post that is a risk you take.



Well then stop posting dog food and stop post whoring. That another way of putting it


----------



## Tgace (Feb 7, 2015)

Brand obsession is normal in almost every activity involving gear/equipment.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Well then stop posting dog food and stop post whoring. That another way of putting it



I don't make those kinds of posts. If you choose to see my posts as such that's you not me.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

Tgace said:


> Brand obsession is normal in almost every activity involving gear/equipment.



Yes that's quite true, and it sure fattens the wallets of the companies that sell the brands that are obsessed over. But, from my experience, not with just guns but with any type of gear, its best to not limit yourself to just one brand and to be flexible about choosing other brands over your favorite.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 7, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes that's quite true, and it sure fattens the wallets of the companies that sell the brands that are obsessed over. But, from my experience, not with just guns but with any type of gear, its best to not limit yourself to just one brand and to be flexible about choosing other brands over your favorite.



I see nothing wrong with sticking to a brand you have confidence in. Why should I not limit myself to a Glock? If Im looking for a new pistol today, what "advantage" is there in being "flexible" with brands if cost isn't a concern for me?

Personally though....I do buy various brands of things but I'm usually just looking for a better price/quality balance. 

Glocks are far cheaper than many other weapons and their quality rates pretty high on a cost/quality analysis.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

Tgace said:


> I see nothing wrong with sticking to a brand you have confidence in. Why should I not limit myself to a Glock? If Im looking for a new pistol today, what "advantage" is there in being "flexible" with brands if cost isn't a concern for me?
> 
> Personally though....I do buy various brands of things but I'm usually just looking for a better price/quality balance.
> 
> Glocks are far cheaper than many other weapons and their quality rates pretty high on a cost/quality analysis.



Lets say a company comes out with a model that has certain advantages over the Glock and that whatever you look for in handguns, this new model does it better than the Glock. Would you stick with the Glock or would you look into the new model? I myself was once a big Smith & Wesson fan but now I am leaning more towards Ruger. I still do like Smith & Wesson but there are some things about Rugers that I like better. That's why, at this point, I would choose a Ruger over a Smith & Wesson although I wouldn't have done that in the past.

Same thing with the martial arts, I think its a good idea to have a primary style but also once you reach a certain level in your primary style to explore other styles and to be well rounded. Particularly styles that are radically different. For instance, if your main style is a striking based style I think its a good idea to try a grappling style, and vice versa.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 7, 2015)

There are people who really like Glocks.  I can understand; the initial Glock 17 was designed to be exactly what it is, around the specs of an Austrian army procurement contract.  Subsequent models have simply adapted or adjusted the design.  It's a freaking simple gun; just over 30 parts total.  Damn little to go wrong.  Glocks VERY reliably shoot when they're loaded and the trigger is pulled.  Sometimes too reliably, as some of the careless and/or accidental discharges demonstrate.  If something gets into the trigger guard and depresses the trigger safety -- it can push the trigger back, and the gun will shoot.  Whether that something is a finger while holstering, or the drawstring of a jacket, or something else.  I'm a fan of Glocks for LE and self defense, as I've said many times.  Just about all malfunctions are shooter induced.  They're very tolerant of poor care.  And they go "bang" when you pull the trigger.

So, is your complaint that some people like their Glocks too much?  If they ain't making out with it, that's their business.  If they are -- that's REALLY their business, though I hope they're making sure it's unloaded.  You can find folks equally obsessed with other guns, with cars or trucks, with animals, sports teams... even _martial arts_!  Some of them ain't exactly too balanced in their lives.

So.... what was your point with this thread?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> There are people who really like Glocks.  I can understand; the initial Glock 17 was designed to be exactly what it is, around the specs of an Austrian army procurement contract.  Subsequent models have simply adapted or adjusted the design.  It's a freaking simple gun; just over 30 parts total.  Damn little to go wrong.  Glocks VERY reliably shoot when they're loaded and the trigger is pulled.  Sometimes too reliably, as some of the careless and/or accidental discharges demonstrate.  If something gets into the trigger guard and depresses the trigger safety -- it can push the trigger back, and the gun will shoot.  Whether that something is a finger while holstering, or the drawstring of a jacket, or something else.  I'm a fan of Glocks for LE and self defense, as I've said many times.  Just about all malfunctions are shooter induced.  They're very tolerant of poor care.  And they go "bang" when you pull the trigger.
> 
> So, is your complaint that some people like their Glocks too much?  If they ain't making out with it, that's their business.  If they are -- that's REALLY their business, though I hope they're making sure it's unloaded.  You can find folks equally obsessed with other guns, with cars or trucks, with animals, sports teams... even _martial arts_!  Some of them ain't exactly too balanced in their lives.
> 
> So.... what was your point with this thread?



Its not a complaint, if people like Glocks above everything else that's their choice. I was just pointing out about the obsession some people have with Glocks, its an observation not a complaint. It doesn't bother me if somebody has a religious obsession with Glocks I just find it a bit weird. To each their own but as for me, I prefer to be a bit broader and more well rounded. I know the Glock is reliable but I like to try other stuff too. Lots of people like Glocks and Im among them but somebody who thinks the Glock is the one and only choice, I wonder if they've shot all that many other brands.

Also, as far as I know the Glock has never been used in the Army as a sidearm. First it was the Colt 1911 that was used and now I believe its the Beretta 9mm but I don't think they've ever used Glocks. Interesting that such a popular firearm isn't used in the Army.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Also, as far as I know the Glock has never been used in the Army as a sidearm. First it was the Colt 1911 that was used and now I believe its the Beretta 9mm but I don't think they've ever used Glocks. Interesting that such a popular firearm isn't used in the Army.



No, it's a matter of the military procurement process, which is driven not only by the military's needs but also Congressional input.
The M9 Pistol - Sidearm of American Soldiers
US Seeks Beretta M9 Pistol Replacement - Military News - Copybook


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> No, it's a matter of the military procurement process, which is driven not only by the military's needs but also Congressional input.
> The M9 Pistol - Sidearm of American Soldiers
> US Seeks Beretta M9 Pistol Replacement - Military News - Copybook




It's much the same here, we always use to carry Brownings and 'SLR's and , a little while before I retired the supplier was changed so that we had Sig P229s and  H&K MP7, it depends on what the contractor is willing to offer the MOD, the same as any business really. I'm not sure what the military use other than the SA80 which was a weapon designed for NATO use.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Also, as far as I know the Glock has never been used in the Army as a sidearm.



Untrue.  

It is certainly issued to various factions within the army (Delta Force, Rangers, etc).  It's also issued to Air Force pilots, and others as well.  

Many countries' military forces in Europe, Asia, and Central / South America use the Glock pistol as a sidearm.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lets say a company comes out with a model that has certain advantages over the Glock and that whatever you look for in handguns, this new model does it better than the Glock. Would you stick with the Glock or would you look into the new model? I myself was once a big Smith & Wesson fan but now I am leaning more towards Ruger. I still do like Smith & Wesson but there are some things about Rugers that I like better. That's why, at this point, I would choose a Ruger over a Smith & Wesson although I wouldn't have done that in the past.
> 
> Same thing with the martial arts, I think its a good idea to have a primary style but also once you reach a certain level in your primary style to explore other styles and to be well rounded. Particularly styles that are radically different. For instance, if your main style is a striking based style I think its a good idea to try a grappling style, and vice versa.


 yeah if you were made of money. Buy every gun and see what you like. But for most people you have to buy on a bit of guesswork.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> . To each their own but as for me, I prefer to be a bit broader and more well rounded. I know the Glock is reliable but I like to try other stuff too. Lots of people like Glocks and Im among them but somebody who thinks the Glock is the one and only choice, I wonder if they've shot all that many other brands.



To be honest I don't see what the benefit of being "well rounded" is with regard to pistol ownership.  I don't think Glocks are the best, but I also don't think there is anything substantially better for what I need, and to be honest what most people need.  Glocks are mechanically more accurate than most shooters, certainly mine is better than me, they have a strong reputation for reliability, and are simple to maintain.  But I have little interest in having a large collection of pistols, mostly because I consider them tools and these tools require specialized training for each one.  I am accustomed to glocks enough that the grip angle is natural, but if I draw my 1911 or Ruger P90 that puts my habitual point of aim at about the other guys groin at 20 feet.  Both of those pistols safeties work differently, I don't want to have to worry about having the incorrect thumb swipe should I need to draw.  Well rounded to me means I have a pistol, a carbine, a shotgun, and a rifle in my selection, not that I have a bunch of different handguns.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It's much the same here, we always use to carry Brownings and 'SLR's and , a little while before I retired the supplier was changed so that we had Sig P229s and  H&K MP7, it depends on what the contractor is willing to offer the MOD, the same as any business really. I'm not sure what the military use other than the SA80 which was a weapon designed for NATO use.



Tez3 just what background do you have with firearms? You're from the UK aren't you? From what I know there are people with such backgrounds in the UK but its not as common as it is in the USA.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Grenadier said:


> Untrue.
> 
> It is certainly issued to various factions within the army (Delta Force, Rangers, etc).  It's also issued to Air Force pilots, and others as well.
> 
> Many countries' military forces in Europe, Asia, and Central / South America use the Glock pistol as a sidearm.



I was talking about in the USA I didn't think it was used as a military sidearm although I wasn't sure about other countries, but if you say it is than I stand corrected.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

drop bear said:


> yeah if you were made of money. Buy every gun and see what you like. But for most people you have to buy on a bit of guesswork.


Yes I know what you mean. If I had money falling out of my butt I would have all sorts of guns from companies such as Kimber and Wilson Combat. 

But as for guesswork its always a good idea to try a wide variety of guns before you buy so you know what you want. While Glock is definitely a good gun for an affordable cost, so are other brands, and particularly if you're looking for a revolver, brands such as Smith & Wesson and Ruger.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 8, 2015)

Blindside said:


> To be honest I don't see what the benefit of being "well rounded" is with regard to pistol ownership.  I don't think Glocks are the best, but I also don't think there is anything substantially better for what I need, and to be honest what most people need.  Glocks are mechanically more accurate than most shooters, certainly mine is better than me, they have a strong reputation for reliability, and are simple to maintain.  But I have little interest in having a large collection of pistols, mostly because I consider them tools and these tools require specialized training for each one.  I am accustomed to glocks enough that the grip angle is natural, but if I draw my 1911 or Ruger P90 that puts my habitual point of aim at about the other guys groin at 20 feet.  Both of those pistols safeties work differently, I don't want to have to worry about having the incorrect thumb swipe should I need to draw.  Well rounded to me means I have a pistol, a carbine, a shotgun, and a rifle in my selection, not that I have a bunch of different handguns.



Lets say that for whatever reason you don't have access to your primary weapon and you have to use a backup gun? Maybe you have to use a friend's gun or even a gun that you managed to wrestle off a bad guy. If you're not familiar with the gun than you're in trouble. That's why I think its a good idea to be well rounded and familiar with all sorts of different guns. Also, it gives you more to choose from when picking out a gun for yourself.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Tez3 just what background do you have with firearms? You're from the UK aren't you? From what I know there are people with such backgrounds in the UK but its not as common as it is in the USA.



I'm retired now. There are police forces in the UK that are routinely armed. Not what we call Home Office police, those that you will see on the street but specialist police forces.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lets say that for whatever reason you don't have access to your primary weapon and you have to use a backup gun? Maybe you have to use a friend's gun or even a gun that you managed to wrestle off a bad guy. If you're not familiar with the gun than you're in trouble. That's why I think its a good idea to be well rounded and familiar with all sorts of different guns. Also, it gives you more to choose from when picking out a gun for yourself.



Bah! The "combat pickup" thing is a load of crap IMO. If you are a soldier in a combat zone...sure...learning how to fire an AK is a good idea. As a CC issue though? It's a gun store BS story. 

I'd suggest that a person become expert with one gun vs worrying about becoming familiar with many. Know how to operate a revolver and a semi-auto, thats it. I wouldn't worry about what brands.

"Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it!"


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't understand what the OP's problem is, some people prefer a particular make of weapon, so what does that mean, other than they prefer a particular brand of weapon, the same can be said of cars, mobile phones, washing machines, shoes, clothes even. We have a choice of many brands for many things, we use our choices as consumers as we see fit. We have particular choices over what authors we read, what television programmes we watch, what sports we do or don't do, we have choices, that's good not bad. That some brands of anything are more popular than others is not a bad thing. I don't think people, on here at least, chose what weapon they want by sticking a pin in the pages of gun publications and buying whatever it hits. They make choices based on what they can afford, what they want in a weapon, what they find works for them, that one particular brand is the most popular choice ( if it in fact is) means most likely that company has done it's market research and provided something that many customers want.
Going along the 'what if' trail is a fruitless one, think about likely scenarios yes but restrict it to likely ones don't go off on 'what if' fantasies.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lets say that for whatever reason you don't have access to your primary weapon and you have to use a backup gun? Maybe you have to use a friend's gun or even a gun that you managed to wrestle off a bad guy. If you're not familiar with the gun than you're in trouble. That's why I think its a good idea to be well rounded and familiar with all sorts of different guns. Also, it gives you more to choose from when picking out a gun for yourself.



In what respect though. How many times in a day or night do you need to have to actually to wrestle a gun of someone. It is just common sense to be familiar with a handgun surely. In the same way it is to be with a car so when it breaks down, you may be able to stop the need for a recovery vehicle. Just out of curiosity, how many hours do you spend on the X-Box or PS?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't understand what the OP's problem is, some people prefer a particular make of weapon, so what does that mean, other than they prefer a particular brand of weapon, the same can be said of cars, mobile phones, washing machines, shoes, clothes even. We have a choice of many brands for many things, we use our choices as consumers as we see fit. We have particular choices over what authors we read, what television programmes we watch, what sports we do or don't do, we have choices, that's good not bad. That some brands of anything are more popular than others is not a bad thing. I don't think people, on here at least, chose what weapon they want by sticking a pin in the pages of gun publications and buying whatever it hits. They make choices based on what they can afford, what they want in a weapon, what they find works for them, that one particular brand is the most popular choice ( if it in fact is) means most likely that company has done it's market research and provided something that many customers want.
> Going along the 'what if' trail is a fruitless one, think about likely scenarios yes but restrict it to likely ones don't go off on 'what if' fantasies.



I don't have any problem. You are making a straw man argument. If somebody wants to restrict themselves to only using Glocks good for them. I know of this guy who not only restricts himself to Glocks but specifically to Glock 19s. I don't hold it against him. As I said in an earlier post, this is just an observation. I am only stating my position as to why I wouldn't do that.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Tgace said:


> I'd suggest that a person become expert with one gun vs worrying about becoming familiar with many. Know how to operate a revolver and a semi-auto, thats it. I wouldn't worry about what brands.
> 
> "Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it!"



How about becoming an expert with one gun and then becoming an expert with many guns. Years back I did equestrian and on the weekends, when we had class, each weekend you would ride a different horse. Why? Because every horse is different and by learning how to handle different horses you become a better rider. Same thing with cars, every car handles differently and you become a better driver by being able to operate different cars. That's what I was taught when I took driving lessons. You do have your own car which you drive on a regular basis and become really good with but you are still able to drive other cars safely and efficiently. Just like horses and cars every gun handles differently. Sure you might have a primary gun and that you can master but it doesn't hurt to become good with other guns too. Especially considering the fact that someday you might switch your primary weapon for whatever reason. Also, some people, and lots of police officers as a matter of fact, carry a backup weapon in addition to their primary sidearm. I would recommend becoming an expert with your main weapon and to keep training with it but then becoming good with other weapons, but that is just my recommendation you can take it or leave it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> In what respect though. How many times in a day or night do you need to have to actually to wrestle a gun of someone. It is just common sense to be familiar with a handgun surely. In the same way it is to be with a car so when it breaks down, you may be able to stop the need for a recovery vehicle. Just out of curiosity, how many hours do you spend on the X-Box or PS?



Might I ask what is your background with firearms? I've taken multiple classes at different places so I know what Im talking about. Some of the classes I've taken are all day where you spend 8 hours a day on the range in addition to 1 or 2 hours in the classroom and you shoot over 100 rounds a day. And I don't spend that much time on the X-Box or the PS, I spend much more time on the internet on different sites and on forums such as this one.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't have any problem. You are making a straw man argument. If somebody wants to restrict themselves to only using Glocks good for them. I know of this guy who not only restricts himself to Glocks but specifically to Glock 19s. I don't hold it against him. As I said in an earlier post, this is just an observation. I am only stating my position as to why I wouldn't do that.




I'm not making any argument at all, I just don't see why you are going on and on about people preferring one brand over others. Why do we need to know, why would we want to know your position over things like this? You bring up a random subject, harp on about it then get peeved because we don't attach the same importance to your 'position' on things as you do.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Might I ask what is your background with firearms? I've taken multiple classes at different places so I know what Im talking about. Some of the classes I've taken are all day where you spend 8 hours a day on the range in addition to 1 or 2 hours in the classroom and you shoot over 100 rounds a day. And I don't spend that much time on the X-Box or the PS, I spend much more time on the internet on different sites and on forums such as this one.



To answer the question, nothing more than a few different air rifles, and a bit of archery and crossbow. Although the latter oft. But there you go again. I've this, I've that. I know someone this or that etc etc. Some of the classes maybe all day, but still you do not proffer any proof on anything. If I said I had a MG42 replica, to the forum a certain amount of leeway has to be given, because nobody really knows. I don't believe you simply put.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not making any argument at all, I just don't see why you are going on and on about people preferring one brand over others. Why do we need to know, why would we want to know your position over things like this? You bring up a random subject, harp on about it then get peeved because we don't attach the same importance to your 'position' on things as you do.



May as well put Captain Kirk in there somewhere.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> May as well put Captain Kirk in there somewhere.




'It's life Jim but not as we know it'?


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I was talking about in the USA I didn't think it was used as a military sidearm although I wasn't sure about other countries, but if you say it is than I stand corrected.


It was DESIGNED to fulfill an *Austrian Army* procurement contest.  That's part of why it takes no special tools to do a detail strip.  The hole in the middle of the old Glock "tupperware" box?  That was so that they could be stacked on a rod and secured with a padlock.  It wouldn't have taken you more than a few seconds to do an internet search to learn this...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lets say that for whatever reason you don't have access to your primary weapon and you have to use a backup gun? Maybe you have to use a friend's gun or even a gun that you managed to wrestle off a bad guy. If you're not familiar with the gun than you're in trouble. That's why I think its a good idea to be well rounded and familiar with all sorts of different guns. Also, it gives you more to choose from when picking out a gun for yourself.


You know what I'm going to do with a gun I took off a bad guy?  Secure it.  I damn sure ain't gonna try and shoot it.  God only knows if it's loaded, if it's in proper working order...  If we're still fighing, and I take the gun from him -- I probably am no longer justified in using lethal force.  So, I only need to know enough about other guns to make them safe. 

If we're in a gun fight, and I want to use my partner's gun?  He's probably going to be less than willing to share since he's likely using it.

And, if I'm going for my own backup weapon -- I damn well better be familiar with it!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> You bring up a random subject, harp on about it then get peeved because we don't attach the same importance to your 'position' on things as you do.



Im not peeved, I never was. I just want to see other people's viewpoints on Glock obsession, which some people have posted good responses.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> It was DESIGNED to fulfill an *Austrian Army* procurement contest.  That's part of why it takes no special tools to do a detail strip.  The hole in the middle of the old Glock "tupperware" box?  That was so that they could be stacked on a rod and secured with a padlock.  It wouldn't have taken you more than a few seconds to do an internet search to learn this...



Than maybe they should've used it as the standard sidearm for the Army instead of the Beretta A1 which can be a bit complicated to use, just a thought.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I don't believe you simply put.



Nobody said you have to believe me. What I say in my posts, you can take it or leave it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 9, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> You know what I'm going to do with a gun I took off a bad guy?  Secure it.  I damn sure ain't gonna try and shoot it.  God only knows if it's loaded, if it's in proper working order...  If we're still fighing, and I take the gun from him -- I probably am no longer justified in using lethal force.  So, I only need to know enough about other guns to make them safe.


What if the bad guy has friends with him? Or what if, after being disarmed, he pulls out another weapon?



jks9199 said:


> If we're in a gun fight, and I want to use my partner's gun?  He's probably going to be less than willing to share since he's likely using it.


What if he's out of commission?



jks9199 said:


> And, if I'm going for my own backup weapon -- I damn well better be familiar with it!



That's another reason to be good with multiple weapons, because I would think your backup weapon wouldn't be the same kind as your primary sidearm.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> It was DESIGNED to fulfill an *Austrian Army* procurement contest.  That's part of why it takes no special tools to do a detail strip.  The hole in the middle of the old Glock "tupperware" box?  That was so that they could be stacked on a rod and secured with a padlock.  It wouldn't have taken you more than a few seconds to do an internet search to learn this...



Really. Very interesting there. Shall do some reading


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Nobody said you have to believe me. What I say in my posts, you can take it or leave it.



Jeez man, can't you be just a little decisive for a change. 





			
				PhotonGuy/ said:
			
		

> *"you can take it or leave it."*



Quite the contradiction really


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Then are both pretty dead, or shortly to be. Probably one gang ####.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im not peeved, I never was. I just want to see other people's viewpoints on Glock obsession, which some people have posted good responses.




I don't think anyone has agreed with you that it's an 'obsession' though. You haven't given any evidence that it is.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't think anyone has agreed with you that it's an 'obsession' though. You haven't given any evidence that it is.



Well said! A voice of reason that will go unheard sadly enough


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Having looked at the Glock company it seems it's less that it is an obsession with Americans rather it's clever promotion and advertising by the company. (I think there's a vague insult in there somewhere saying that Americans are 'obsessed with Glocks) There does seem to be an interesting story behind all of the popularity however. I don't know what Americans think of it all though. 
Glock s Secret Path to Profits - Businessweek


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> What if the bad guy has friends with him? Or what if, after being disarmed, he pulls out another weapon?
> 
> 
> What if he's out of commission?
> ...


Forgive some bluntness.

You might note I said "probably no longer justified" not absolutely. Factors such as other assailants, continued aggression, injuries all go into that equation.  But I still have a hell of a time figuring out why I'd rely upon an unknown weapon, in unknown condition.  The damn thing could be an Airsoft or the like for all I know...  I worked a attempted robbery once where the crook pistol whipped his intended victim when the victim resisted.  The pistol literally fell apart, and we recovered most of it.  No ammo -- and no firing pin!  

The rest of it?  Pretty much fantasy land.  If my partner goes down, I might use has magazines -- but I have my own gun.  And, being a fan of Glocks for professional carry -- there's a really good chance a backup I carry might just be a Glock, too.  Especially because the full size mags for Glocks fit in the baby Glocks.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 9, 2015)

Redundancy is more than having another weapon but one that can use the clips as what you carry as well as your partners.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Redundancy is more than having another weapon but one that can use the clips as what you carry as well as your partners.



Assault Rifle?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Please imagine that this post is preceded by my calling this person all the profane names under the sun for sheer imbecilic, moronic stupidity.
It shows something else it seems you can do with a Glock. RAF man jailed for shooting comrade in party trick gone wrong - Telegraph


----------



## Tgace (Feb 17, 2015)

Glock pistols approved for special operations Marines


----------

